

Femto-Photography - using light echoes to take pictures around corners - rodh
http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/femto/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A report a day ago from the BBC - same story, different source, no comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1919117>

~~~
rodh
Woops, missed that. Good article though.

